# Current Thinking About IBS: An Educational Review on Irritable Bowel Syndrome (PDF)



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Current Thinking About IBS: An Educational Review on Irritable Bowel Syndrome (PDF) http://www.lotronex.com/download/ibs.pdf


----------

